# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Onyx, wearable group communications, Orion Labs, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Orion Labs, Inc.

Home page - orionlabs.io/onyx

----------


## Airicist

Onyx launch announcement
October 30, 2014




> Onyx is the first wearable of its kind, putting the power of group communication at your fingertips in a small, stylish device. Collaborate beautifully across the street or around the world.

----------


## Airicist

The New Onyx: Stay Connected

Published on Feb 18, 2016




> We know you’re constantly multitasking. Onyx helps you talk to your friends, family and coworkers without losing focus on the people and things going on around you.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing your Onyx

Published on May 3, 2016




> Congratulations on your new Onyx! Here's a quick guide to get you started and on your way.

----------

